# Some of my best photography!!! Please, Please LOOK!!!!



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is some of my best photography of 2007-2008. 
Please let me know what you think!   










My Grandpa's shy little Palomino peeking at me!










Pretty Peacocks at the zoo!










My mom's English Bulldog "Meaty."










"Grimm,"my husband's kitten that has now passed away.  










One of my fave pictures that never got the appreciation it
deserved, my husband says there are waaaaayyyy to 
many flower pictures that people take. :roll: 










I've always had a fascination for reptiles, and this was
a photogenic little guy I'll say!










"Chunk," is actually a real star. He's going to be in
a book "The cutest pets of 2008," this coming Fall,
this picture is also a semi finalist to win $1,000-$5,000!










"Jenna," I love Border Collie's, but couldn't keep her where I
live, so I gave her to a nice lady who lived in the country.










And here is that silly bunny you all love! *sigh* :roll:


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

omg im gonna so steal all these guys!!thay are sooo cute!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i love the pally!!! so adorable. nice pics.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

chasin the dream said:


> omg im gonna so steal all these guys!!thay are sooo cute!


Even the lizard?? :shock: 

LOL, thanks guys!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Aww there really good =]

you should sell them!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> Aww there really good =]
> 
> you should sell them!!


Thanks, I wish I knew how to go about doing 
that and be successful at it!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> *ArabianPrincess* said:
> 
> 
> > Aww there really good =]
> ...


I've managed to do it.
You just need an agreement form which i have on my laptop!
It helps you stop being sued!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> Small_Town_Girl said:
> 
> 
> > *ArabianPrincess* said:
> ...


LOL, need to get me one of those! :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pics! I love the bunny one that's too funny.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, you are amazing!! Wanna come take some pics of my horsie? Haha.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Amazing photography, great job.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

those are really cool pic's!! if i were you i would enter them in 4-h photography open class if your county has the 4-h fairs.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

The bunny pic is just classic! lol  

So, do you carry your camera everywhere you go? I take so many pics people probably think Im a little off some times :lol: 

Great job!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous photos!

I have a bulldog named Meatball and I call him Meaty sometimes


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Moxie said:


> The bunny pic is just classic! lol
> 
> So, do you carry your camera everywhere you go? I take so many pics people probably think Im a little off some times :lol:
> 
> Great job!


Thank You!

Most the time I carry it wherever I go, photography is one of
my many hobbies! When your pictures are off, I usually crop
mine to be in the center, and also tweak the color to be more
eye-popping! No one is perfect, but practice is the key!!


Thanks Guys, It makes me very happy that my work is 
appreciated!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Gorgeous photos!
> 
> I have a bulldog named Meatball and I call him Meaty sometimes


Bulldogs are awesome! 8)


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

you have got a real talent there!!!! wonderful expressive pictures


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Kirsti Arndt said:


> you have got a real talent there!!!! wonderful expressive pictures


Aww, Thanks!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

OMG your pictures are amazing! ! ! ! ! ! ! I am gonna take all of them! hehe :lol: but i especially love the bunny and border collie... i wish i could have a bored collie  . . . *sighs* :roll:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> OMG your pictures are amazing! ! ! ! ! ! ! I am gonna take all of them! hehe :lol: but i especially love the bunny and border collie... i wish i could have a bored collie  . . . *sighs* :roll:


Thanks! Yeah, everyone loves the bunny!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

OMg I LOVe your pictures there so good!!! I really love the kitten one he is soooo cute! im sorry he passed
LOL the bunny looks like he is doing sit ups LOL!! Love it!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> OMg I LOVe your pictures there so good!!! I really love the kitten one he is soooo cute! im sorry he passed
> LOL the bunny looks like he is doing sit ups LOL!! Love it!


Thank You! Yeah, we miss our poor kitty.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awww i can imagine


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Sara said:


> Nice work


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice!
I love the lizard.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Very nice!
> I love the lizard.


Thanks! I'm glad someone does other than myself!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> WSArabians said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!
> ...



aww i love the lizard too!! i love frogs and lizards and such. I actually have two bearded dragons ! =]


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Small_Town_Girl said:
> 
> 
> > WSArabians said:
> ...


Cool! My husband wants a bearded dragon soooo badly!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> > Small_Town_Girl said:
> ...


awww, you should get one, they make such AMAZING pets ! but make sure you get them when they are very little so they get used to you. We got ours when they were TINY and now they love to be handled!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

what wondering what kind of camera are you using?, i have a olympus e-10 and can't get pic's like that!!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> what wondering what kind of camera are you using?, i have a olympus e-10 and can't get pic's like that!!!


A simple Nikon CoolPix L12, LOL!! 

I would so looove to have the kind of camera
you have, I could prolly do wonders with that thing!

I just have had alot of practice and patience with 
my photography, not to mention experimenting! :wink:


----------

